# Library Spotlight - Studio Brass



## Cory Pelizzari

I worked my butt off to get this video up as soon as possible, but...
... Don't bother with this one.

Free Patches & Multis: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?v=...hs9py955il0bmg/AAB1sd9MGELf7oo-s1aOidP0a?dl=0


----------



## Banquet

Thanks for the review. I bought the Studio Orchestra Core package in the Spring Sale and watched your reviews of the strings, woodwinds and brass with interest...

In the case of the Brass, it looks like I'm back to finding enough HD space for Cinematic Studio Brass, which it seems like I should have bought in the first place.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

Banquet said:


> Thanks for the review. I bought the Studio Orchestra Core package in the Spring Sale and watched your reviews of the strings, woodwinds and brass with interest...
> 
> In the case of the Brass, it looks like I'm back to finding enough HD space for Cinematic Studio Brass, which it seems like I should have bought in the first place.


At least the strings and woodwinds were worth it buying the package.


----------



## Banquet

Cory Pelizzari said:


> At least the strings and woodwinds were worth it buying the package.



Yes, that's true. I almost didn't bother with the Strings as I have CS2, but having seen your review, and because they were almost down to 50% off with the collection discount, I bought them and love them. The woodwinds also seem nice, but I suspect, if I get CSB, I'll also want Alex's woodwind library, which means I'll have to start deleting stuff off my HD. (at some point I'll upgrade the HD, but I think a 1TB internal SSD will cost close to £1000, so that will have to wait a bit.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Banquet said:


> ... I think a 1TB internal SSD will cost close to £1000...



?? You should be able to get 1TB of internal SSD storage for about £120 - £140.. Unless I am missing something here?


----------



## Denkii




----------



## Parsifal666

I'm not experiencing the inconsistencies (whether legato or anything else) you mention in the video, but then I've obviously taken much more time with this library than you have (admittedly, mostly with the Professional version).

I should also mention, the close mics in Pro do one _*hell *_of a lot in helping to cut through the mix; many folks here already know that the Decca mic is kind of a rip off in the Core library (I'm close to positing that in regard to the woodwinds, though they come across better in the latter overall imo).

I'm sorry, and I do respect your skills, however this video only proves to me that you spent more time making your custom patches than really exploring the capabilities of this library.

The most helpful part of this video by far was the disclaimer that you were in a hurry to finish it.

*Don't listen to this video, this is a fine library. *

Sorry, man. I never expected any sort of rush job from such a knowledgeable and talented member. I think we all could have benefitted from more care here...I can't imagine anyone was in a hurry for something as overall impatient (and thus inaccurate) as this video.

The fact that he made some excellent-sounding patches from the library (whether he inordinately dicked around with its innards or not) provide further testimony to the how good the lib in fact is. You can't squeeze blood from a stone. 

For a library he announces before hand can't be bothered with, he accomplished seriously cool things with it...just listen to his patches. Whatever he "bothered" to put into it paid off...and that's because it's a really good library to begin with. So, being that the Core is decidedly inferior overall to the Studio well gee I guess he could make a right _astonishing _set of custom patches out of the latter.

Suggestion: take your time and do it over again. The other reviews online are overall decidedly positive...which tells us something as well. This is the only voice of resounding dissent I've encountered from videos and reviews online...and I happen to respect a couple of them on a par with your average (which means I respect them quite a bit).

No offense meant, just surprise. I thought your woodwinds video for the series was very good (if not as good as the rest of your often quite excellent videos imo).


----------



## chocobitz825

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm not experiencing the inconsistencies, but then I've obviously taken much more time with this library than you have.
> 
> I should also mention, the close mics do one _*hell *_of a lot in helping to cut through the mix; many folks here already know that the Decca mics are kind of a rip off in the Core library.
> 
> I'm sorry, and I do respect your skills, however this video only proves to me that you spent more time making your custom patches than really exploring the capabilities of this library.
> 
> The most helpful part of this video by far was the disclaimer that you were in a hurry to finish it.
> 
> *Don't listen to this video, this is a fine library. *
> 
> Sorry, man. I never expected any sort of rush job from such a knowledgeable and talented member. I think we all could have benefitted from more care here...I can't imagine anyone was in a hurry for something as overall impatient (and thus inaccurate) as this video.
> 
> Suggestion: take your time and do it over again. The other reviews online are quite positive overall...which tells us something as well.
> 
> No offense meant, just surprise. I thought your woodwinds video for the series was very good (if not as good as the rest of your often quite excellent videos imo).




I think it might be fair to give more consideration to why its fine to skip this library. I too love it, and have found its place in my group of goto brass, but at the same time, we've had a lot of brass libraries come out at the same time. Modern Scoring Brass, Cinematic Studio Brass, Aaron Venture Infinite Brass, and i believe a handful of others...so perhaps thats why in context to the other libraries that came out around the same time...this one doesnt stand out as much as the others.


----------



## Banquet

Denkii said:


>




It seems there are only certain ssd drives that work properly with a MacBook Pro. When I tried to update ssd before I wanted 1tb and was quoted a couple hundred to fit but when I got laptop home there were errors, problems with sleep mode and closing lid, battery life tanked and other issues. I got onto IT company who fitted drive and after some research they said it needed certain type of ssd that is much more expensive to make use of features/tech the MacBook used. The price of 1tb went through roof to nearly £1k so I opted for 512gb instead which was cheaper but is, unfortunate now nearly full already!


----------



## Parsifal666

Out of ample respect for Cory's typical video excellence and obvious, marked amount of talent: I think the above video is accurate mostly in that it condemns the Core version of this library.

I would never, ever recommend the sole Decca mic for this, as the sound will most definitely be smooshed in a mix.

Though I stick by the fact that I haven't encountered the delays and other bumps in this library, I mostly have experience with the Pro version. I think the biggest mistake in the video is presuming things for the Pro version when he hasn't used it (let alone used the Core for any reasonable amount of time...much less for a video review).

I write this disclaimer because I don't want anyone getting the idea that Cory is anything less than a stellar programmer (and pretty much all the time quite the video guy).


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

Banquet said:


> Yes, that's true. I almost didn't bother with the Strings as I have CS2, but having seen your review, and because they were almost down to 50% off with the collection discount, I bought them and love them. The woodwinds also seem nice, but I suspect, if I get CSB, I'll also want Alex's woodwind library, which means I'll have to start deleting stuff off my HD. (at some point I'll upgrade the HD, but I think a 1TB internal SSD will cost close to £1000, so that will have to wait a bit.


I don't even use SSDs for my libraries, only for my boot drive. But I suppose that's because I have 7TB of libraries...


----------



## Parsifal666

Cory Pelizzari said:


> But I suppose that's because I have 7TB of libraries...



*HOLY…..!!!!*


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

Parsifal666 said:


> Out of ample respect for Cory's typical video excellence and obvious, marked amount of talent: I think the above video is accurate mostly in that it condemns the Core version of this library.
> 
> I would never, ever recommend the sole Decca mic for this, as the sound will most definitely be smooshed in a mix.
> 
> Though I stick by the fact that I haven't encountered the delays and other bumps in this library, I mostly have experience with the Pro version. I think the biggest mistake in the video is presuming things for the Pro version when he hasn't used it (let alone used the Core for any reasonable amount of time...much less for a video review).
> 
> I write this disclaimer because I don't want anyone getting the idea that Cory is anything less than a stellar programmer (and pretty much all the time quite the video guy).


You're right, the decca mic is bad for the brass in this library.


----------



## Parsifal666

Cory Pelizzari said:


> You're right, the decca mic is bad for the brass in this library.



I must reiterate how cool your programming skills are...your custom patches have kicked ass in every video I've seen. I just feel (from experiencing your past efforts) you are capable of _soo _much more.

To be perfectly, irritatingly repetitive once more: I have a lot of respect for your skills as a rule, Cory.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm not experiencing the inconsistencies (whether legato or anything else) you mention in the video, but then I've obviously taken much more time with this library than you have (admittedly, mostly with the Professional version).
> 
> I should also mention, the close mics in Pro do one _*hell *_of a lot in helping to cut through the mix; many folks here already know that the Decca mic is kind of a rip off in the Core library (I'm close to positing that in regard to the woodwinds, though they come across better in the latter overall imo).
> 
> I'm sorry, and I do respect your skills, however this video only proves to me that you spent more time making your custom patches than really exploring the capabilities of this library.
> 
> The most helpful part of this video by far was the disclaimer that you were in a hurry to finish it.
> 
> *Don't listen to this video, this is a fine library. *
> 
> Sorry, man. I never expected any sort of rush job from such a knowledgeable and talented member. I think we all could have benefitted from more care here...I can't imagine anyone was in a hurry for something as overall impatient (and thus inaccurate) as this video.
> 
> The fact that he made some excellent-sounding patches from the library (whether he inordinately dicked around with its innards or not) provide further testimony to the how good the lib in fact is. You can't squeeze blood from a stone.
> 
> For a library he announces before hand can't be bothered with, he accomplished seriously cool things with it...just listen to his patches. Whatever he "bothered" to put into it paid off...and that's because it's a really good library to begin with. So, being that the Core is decidedly inferior overall to the Studio well gee I guess he could make a right _astonishing _set of custom patches out of the latter.
> 
> Suggestion: take your time and do it over again. The other reviews online are overall decidedly positive...which tells us something as well. This is the only voice of resounding dissent I've encountered from videos and reviews online...and I happen to respect a couple of them on a par with your average (which means I respect them quite a bit).
> 
> No offense meant, just surprise. I thought your woodwinds video for the series was very good (if not as good as the rest of your often quite excellent videos imo).


Thanks for the support. I didn't "rush" testing the library though - I rushed to make the video and the patches. The legatos are clearly bad in the standard version - you can hear them for yourself and compare them to other brass libraries and the proof will be in the pudding. I think the point is that the core version isn't quite worth the $200 spent - especially when compared to the other two. If this library was released on its own, I think I would have had a better opinion of it, but the quality of the other two core libraries really killed my enjoyment of the brass to be honest. The truth is, I went through every single articulation patch and looked for different ways I could play the sounds, then saved my own personal bunch of patches that I would use in future work - but they were hard to optimise.


----------



## Parsifal666

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Thanks for the support. I didn't "rush" testing the library though - I rushed to make the video and the patches. The legatos are clearly bad in the standard version - you can hear them for yourself and compare them to other brass libraries and the proof will be in the pudding. I think the point is that the core version isn't quite worth the $200 spent - especially when compared to the other two. If this library was released on its own, I think I would have had a better opinion of it, but the quality of the other two core libraries really killed my enjoyment of the brass to be honest. The truth is, I went through every single articulation patch and looked for different ways I could play the sounds, then saved my own personal bunch of patches that I would use in future work - but they were hard to optimise.



This explains things better. I do feel a bit askew in that I criticized a video that highlighted a version of the library that I personally didn't do too much with: the core version.

I do know enough about the Core versions of Brass and WWs to say that the WW Core is *significantly* better than the Brass...by miles.

I must say, I would go cuckoo to check out your take on the Pro Brass...in some ways it's a different library imo.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

Parsifal666 said:


> I must reiterate how cool your programming skills are...your custom patches have kicked ass in every video I've seen. I just feel (from experiencing your past efforts) you are capable of _soo _much more.
> 
> To be perfectly, irritatingly repetitive once more: I have a lot of respect for your skills as a rule, Cory.


You want to know what inspired me to start making custom patches? Afflatus. It's weird, but after I played the patches in that library with the different instrument combinations, it just clicked in my brain and I started thinking of what I could do in certain libraries to mimic ensemble performances like in Symphobia. I'm really happy that people have liked them so far and I want to really extend the value for money people get with libraries and hopefully inspire some cool playing using the multis. But gosh darn, you've made me blush now.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

Parsifal666 said:


> This explains things better. I do feel a bit askew in that I criticized a video that highlighted a version of the library that I personally didn't do too much with: the core version.
> 
> I do know enough about the Core versions of Brass and WWs to say that the WW Core is *significantly* better than the Brass...by miles.
> 
> I must say, I would go cuckoo to check out your take on the Pro Brass...in some ways it's a different library imo.


I've been seriously contemplating doing a pro version video for all three libraries... But I must be patient because my wallet isn't at a very high level.


----------



## Parsifal666

Cory Pelizzari said:


> You want to know what inspired me to start making custom patches? Afflatus. It's weird, but after I played the patches in that library with the different instrument combinations, it just clicked in my brain and I started thinking of what I could do in certain libraries to mimic ensemble performances like in Symphobia. I'm really happy that people have liked them so far and I want to really extend the value for money people get with libraries and hopefully inspire some cool playing using the multis. But gosh darn, you've made me blush now.



I had to be careful to give you earned accolades, because I in no way would even attempt to impugn your talents. I just didn't care for the video, the first one I didn't out of all of them.

Even if, at least according to your assessment of the Core version...you were often quite right. 

(Tommy Lee Jones voice): "Skip the Core, grab the Pro, people."


----------



## Parsifal666

Cory Pelizzari said:


> I've been seriously contemplating doing a pro version video for all three libraries... But I must be patient because my wallet isn't at a very high level.



I'd freek. Just the idea of your custom patches with the Pro Brass and WWs, yee-HAW!


----------



## StillLife

Cory Pelizzari said:


> I've been seriously contemplating doing a pro version video for all three libraries... But I must be patient because my wallet isn't at a very high level.


I think Spitfire should send you review copies. I am sure your reviews (not to mention your patches) of the strings and woodwinds have stimulated sales!


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

StillLife said:


> I think Spitfire should send you review copies. I am sure your reviews (not to mention your patches) of the strings and woodwinds have stimulated sales!


Hmm... I will try once more to contact Spitfire about this, but the last few times I tried to get in touch they outright ignored me. Some things just never change... -sigh-


----------



## StillLife

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Hmm... I will try once more to contact Spitfire about this, but the last few times I tried to get in touch they outright ignored me. Some things just never change... -sigh-


I think you're the best reviewer out there. They would profit from you.


----------



## chocobitz825

i cant even recall how many libraries ive bought after confirmation from your videos...im thousands in the hole lol but then again im making that back in work so...honestly I think they should be sending you copies to review. Honest, fair reviews are not always easy to come by.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

StillLife said:


> I think you're the best reviewer out there. They would profit from you.


Thank you. Bigger developers like Spitfire and Orchestral Tools often don't think of it that way when I send requests for an NFR. They tend to see me as below them or that their products don't need videos or reviews. It does annoy me a bit, because to be perfectly honest, I have to spend my money to make these videos. I don't make money from them, apart from one independent developer I have an affiliate link with that has made me about $50 over the last year.

When I come up with a video idea, I have to gauge what money I won't be spending on take-out food or things I've been wanting for my flat, like a bed instead of a mattress. It sounds depressing but I make the choice to spend money on my videos because that way I'm helping others and not just myself - that makes me sleep better at night and I have a better sense of purpose.

Of course, when I do get the occasional free library it makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Bear Market

StillLife said:


> I think you're the best reviewer out there. They would profit from you.



Emphatically seconded.


----------



## jezjez

Great review, subbed. Only wish I had seen it before buying during the sale. The issues you point out are ones I might not notice at first but after hearing them there's no disputing they exist.


----------



## Garry

Please consider contributing to the Poll here to show appreciation for Cory's reviews.


----------



## Kurosawa

You're the reason I bought Spitfire's Studio Strings, Cory! Without your review I would not have bought them.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts




----------



## jbuhler

Cory Pelizzari said:


> You want to know what inspired me to start making custom patches? Afflatus. It's weird, but after I played the patches in that library with the different instrument combinations, it just clicked in my brain and I started thinking of what I could do in certain libraries to mimic ensemble performances like in Symphobia. I'm really happy that people have liked them so far and I want to really extend the value for money people get with libraries and hopefully inspire some cool playing using the multis. But gosh darn, you've made me blush now.


Your custom patches are really great and often revelatory! If you could do a video on how you create some of them, that would be awesome. Some of them are obvious enough (octaves or fifths using transpose function), but others much less so (the pitchwheel to brighten and darken, which I gather you are linking to EQ in Kontakt modulation). So showing folks how to go under the hood of Kontakt and make some of these changes would be great (and encourage us all to explore some of the potential of Kontakt).


----------



## Denkii

Cory Pelizzari said:


> I've been seriously contemplating doing a pro version video for all three libraries... But I must be patient because my wallet isn't at a very high level.


I'd be down for Patreon.


----------



## WhiteNoiz

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Thank you. Bigger developers like Spitfire and Orchestral Tools often don't think of it that way when I send requests for an NFR. They tend to see me as below them or that their products don't need videos or reviews. It does annoy me a bit, because to be perfectly honest, I have to spend my money to make these videos. I don't make money from them, apart from one independent developer I have an affiliate link with that has made me about $50 over the last year.
> 
> When I come up with a video idea, I have to gauge what money I won't be spending on take-out food or things I've been wanting for my flat, like a bed instead of a mattress. It sounds depressing but I make the choice to spend money on my videos because that way I'm helping others and not just myself - that makes me sleep better at night and I have a better sense of purpose.
> 
> Of course, when I do get the occasional free library it makes things a lot easier.



That's commendable. The plebs welcome you with open arms. 

More information is good in my book. I'm sure most people here can make up their mind about whether it's good/bad or useful to them by just looking at the examples, no matter what the commentator is saying (which I generally agreed on), so it's still a win for me. I got very close to purchasing but I resisted, partly because I don't quite need it and partly because of these quirks (which I'll admit in the right piece/context can sound lovely). 

I'll let this wave of purchases pass and see if they iron it out more by winter (hopefully they'll siphon some of the sale money into some extra sessions or refinement). There's still a high chance I'll eventually get it. I like the tone in general, it has some nice variety, but maybe they should have cut out the extra instruments in the brass and instead put the resources in tightening up the core and maybe have the extras as an add-on, along with the mics (but what do I know? :D); I'm sure even the sole tree is workable if you really want to do it. It seems they sacrifice some tightness for style (then you get into if built-in style equals human performance and the consideration of how to glue it together to also make it musically coherent instead of just stylised - you need both interpretation and technical ability, but I digress), but I'm not sure you can't decently do both. Quirkiness is good, but not to the point where it handicaps the library (well, unless it has a very specific use case). Still the vfm is pretty crazy (I'm sure it's great for most people) and I still respect that it's available and what it offers. It's important to adjust expectations and this certainly helps in that. You need a healthy back and forth.

I don't consistently watch these but wasn't you that made that Hollywood Harp video? It was informative and again I recall mostly agreeing with it. So, yeah, these are definitely useful in broadening one's perspective or re-enforcing what they already feel or have doubts about.

Just the custom patches add value from what's already there. On an ending note, that Kontakt customisation course would be cool.


----------



## Denkii

Denkii said:


> I'd be down for Patreon.


Found it and acted like I promised.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

jbuhler said:


> Your custom patches are really great and often revelatory! If you could do a video on how you create some of them, that would be awesome. Some of them are obvious enough (octaves or fifths using transpose function), but others much less so (the pitchwheel to brighten and darken, which I gather you are linking to EQ in Kontakt modulation). So showing folks how to go under the hood of Kontakt and make some of these changes would be great (and encourage us all to explore some of the potential of Kontakt).


A "Handy Tips" video for stuff like that is something I've been planning for a while. Just general tips for Kontakt, instrument combinations and composing tips.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

WhiteNoiz said:


> That's commendable. The plebs welcome you with open arms.
> 
> More information is good in my book. I'm sure most people here can make up their mind about whether it's good/bad or useful to them by just looking at the examples, no matter what the commentator is saying (which I generally agreed on), so it's still a win for me. I got very close to purchasing but I resisted, partly because I don't quite need it and partly because of these quirks (which I'll admit in the right piece/context can sound lovely).
> 
> I'll let this wave of purchases pass and see if they iron it out more by winter (hopefully they'll siphon some of the sale money into some extra sessions or refinement). There's still a high chance I'll eventually get it. I like the tone in general, it has some nice variety, but maybe they should have cut out the extra instruments in the brass and instead put the resources in tightening up the core and maybe have the extras as an add-on, along with the mics (but what do I know? :D); I'm sure even the sole tree is workable if you really want to do it. It seems they sacrifice some tightness for style (then you get into if built-in style equals human performance and the consideration of how to glue it together to also make it musically coherent instead of just stylised - you need both interpretation and technical ability, but I digress), but I'm not sure you can't decently do both. Quirkiness is good, but not to the point where it handicaps the library (well, unless it has a very specific use case). Still the vfm is pretty crazy (I'm sure it's great for most people) and I still respect that it's available and what it offers. It's important to adjust expectations and this certainly helps in that. You need a healthy back and forth.
> 
> I don't consistently watch these but wasn't you that made that Hollywood Harp video? It was informative and again I recall mostly agreeing with it. So, yeah, these are definitely useful in broadening one's perspective or re-enforcing what they already feel or have doubts about.
> 
> Just the custom patches add value from what's already there. On an ending note, that Kontakt customisation course would be cool.


I didn't do the harp, just the choirs.


----------



## Banquet

Can someone advise if Cory's patches work in the free version of Kontakt and are there any instructions as to how I install them?

After getting over the disappointment of the (very informative) review, I still find I like Studio Brass. Most likely I'm not skilled enough to find the issues too much of a stumbling block and I'm so far mostly using the library for slow simple passages, but I'm still happy with it bearing in mind the low HD space needed and affordable cost.


----------



## Parsifal666

Banquet said:


> Can someone advise if Cory's patches work in the free version of Kontakt and are there any instructions as to how I install them?
> 
> After getting over the disappointment of the (very informative) review, I still find I like Studio Brass. Most likely I'm not skilled enough to find the issues too much of a stumbling block and I'm so far mostly using the library for slow simple passages, but I'm still happy with it bearing in mind the low HD space needed and affordable cost.



Don't let the review influence you so much. *If you liked it before, a review shouldn't change your mind, otherwise you're letting other people control what you like and don't.* Reviews are simply one person's opinion, no matter how skilled and knowledgeable that person (like Cory) is.

I'm using SStB every day and loving it! It's slowly taking over my Hein and EWH brass for solo instruments, and that's saying one yee-haw of a lot, as the Hein was my default for months and months (it's a terrific library imo).

Keep in mind, Cory has only ever worked with the Core version, and I would NOT recommend that library. The Pro in comparison is practically night and day. 

You need those close mics (and the outrigger and Tree 2 aren't shabby at all, either).


----------



## Banquet

Parsifal666 said:


> Don't let the review influence you so much. *If you liked it before, a review shouldn't change your mind, otherwise you're letting other people control what you like and don't.* Reviews are simply one person's opinion, no matter how skilled and knowledgeable that person (like Cory) is.
> 
> I'm using SStB every day and loving it! It's slowly taking over my Hein and EWH brass for solo instruments, and that's saying one yee-haw of a lot, as the Hein was my default for months and months (it's a terrific library imo).
> 
> Keep in mind, Cory has only ever worked with the Core version, and I would NOT recommend that library. The Pro in comparison is practically night and day.
> 
> You need those close mics (and the outrigger and Tree 2 aren't shabby at all, either).



That’s great advice that I usually live by. In this case however, being a total beginner with orchestral composition, I was hoping to get a good basic overall library that had good reviews. Being new I do not have the skills to judge some of the finer points, so seeing a poor review from an advanced user like Cory is a disappointment. That being said I realise libraries that are generally considered ‘better’ such as CSB cost a lot more and use more HD space. 

I have the core version of the 3 studio libraries at the moment, as I don’t have HD space for pro and, to be honest, I don’t have a problem with the tree mic sound. At this stage of my learning, I don’t really want 100’s of gb used on lots of mix positions to further confuse me.

So after weighing up all the opinions and having just begun my first composition and using some simple brass instrumentation in it, I do happily like the sound I am getting and feel it will be fine for me at this point.


----------



## Parsifal666

Banquet said:


> That’s great advice that I usually live by. In this case however, being a total beginner with orchestral composition, I was hoping to get a good basic overall library that had good reviews. Being new I do not have the skills to judge some of the finer points, so seeing a poor review from an advanced user like Cory is a disappointment. That being said I realise libraries that are generally considered ‘better’ such as CSB cost a lot more and use more HD space.
> 
> I have the core version of the 3 studio libraries at the moment, as I don’t have HD space for pro and, to be honest, I don’t have a problem with the tree mic sound. At this stage of my learning, I don’t really want 100’s of gb used on lots of mix positions to further confuse me.
> 
> So after weighing up all the opinions and having just begun my first composition and using some simple brass instrumentation in it, I do happily like the sound I am getting and feel it will be fine for me at this point.


 
Listen inside and make your own decisions. 

This is not directed specifically at you; however I do notice that some members here spend a cuckoo amount of time asking others about libraries again and again when sometimes all they really need to do is concentrate on already existent walkthroughs. I also have to mention that plenty of libs have "patches only" video reviews that take you directly into the library to judge for yourself. I daresay the latter, when done conscientiously by the video creator, can be even more important toward making up one's mind than the walkthroughs. 

I listened to audios, watched walkthroughs and sounds only videos left and right before I bought Studio Brass and Woodwinds. I also read page after page of denunciations. In the end what I was hearing was all that mattered, and what I heard really inspired me. I bought them both and now I'm pleased as punch. 

I feel that I would be amiss without mentioning that reviews can be helpful in plenty of other ways besides verifying a purchase already made; they can help you hear and see things you wouldn't have otherwise in order to get as much as you can out of the library.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

Parsifal666 said:


> Listen inside and make your own decisions.
> 
> This is not directed specifically at you; however I do notice that some members here spend a cuckoo amount of time asking others about libraries again and again when sometimes all they really need to do is concentrate on already existent walkthroughs. I also have to mention that plenty of libs have "patches only" video reviews that take you directly into the library to judge for yourself. I daresay the latter, when done conscientiously by the video creator, can be even more important toward making up one's mind than the walkthroughs.
> 
> I listened to audios, watched walkthroughs and sounds only videos left and right before I bought Studio Brass and Woodwinds. I also read page after page of denunciations. In the end what I was hearing was all that mattered, and what I heard really inspired me. I bought them both and now I'm pleased as punch.
> 
> I feel that I would be amiss without mentioning that reviews can be helpful in plenty of other ways besides verifying a purchase already made; they can help you hear and see things you wouldn't have otherwise in order to get as much as you can out of the library.


I've always felt the exact same way when it came to making a decision on a library - I only rely on what my ears tell me. I got fed up in the past with developers not having enough actual playthrough content and I got angry when I clicked on a review or playthrough video where the person was playing the library like a piano.

That's what made me want to make videos in the first place. I never wanted to review libraries, just make interesting audio examples, but I eventually became known as a reviewer. It makes me want to just go back to basics to be honest...


----------



## Parsifal666

Cory Pelizzari said:


> I've always felt the exact same way when it came to making a decision on a library - I only rely on what my ears tell me. I got fed up in the past with developers not having enough actual playthrough content and I got angry when I clicked on a review or playthrough video where the person was playing the library like a piano.
> 
> That's what made me want to make videos in the first place. I never wanted to review libraries, just make interesting audio examples, but I eventually became known as a reviewer. It makes me want to just go back to basics to be honest...



You tend to trump many of the pro walkthroughs I've seen. It can seem more personal, plus you're not selling anything (which obviously makes a huge difference).

I've certainly used SA's walkthroughs to help me make decisions, but it's often the more personal reviews that sell me on something.

Shoot, as I've mentioned too many times (and please forgive in advance) I mostly bought SSTWW for the audios shared by a person who apparently_* despised*_ the library lol!


----------



## Banquet

Cory Pelizzari said:


> I've always felt the exact same way when it came to making a decision on a library - I only rely on what my ears tell me. I got fed up in the past with developers not having enough actual playthrough content and I got angry when I clicked on a review or playthrough video where the person was playing the library like a piano.
> 
> That's what made me want to make videos in the first place. I never wanted to review libraries, just make interesting audio examples, but I eventually became known as a reviewer. It makes me want to just go back to basics to be honest...



Your reviews have been extremely helpful to me and I appreciate having access to your expertise


----------



## jbuhler

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm using SStB every day and loving it! It's slowly taking over my Hein and EWH brass for solo instruments, and that's saying one yee-haw of a lot, as the Hein was my default for months and months (it's a terrific library imo).


How are you getting around the troublesome calibration of the modwheel for the longs on the brass and the velocities (imho) set far too soft for the shorts? Have you altered the velocity curve for the shorts to something more like what Cory demonstrates for the woodwinds? In addition to making that change to the shorts, I find with the brass that I have to make an alternate version of the longs that restricts the patch to the lowest dynamic layer to give me enough range on the modwheel to do effective gentle swells. Cory hints at this in his comments about the bumpy dynamic layers—not always a bad thing because sometimes you want to swell into that edge. But I do find many of the patches in the brass library difficult to use in the state that Spitfire shipped them.

I should add that other than the calibration I’ve been generally pleased with the library, so I 'm not meaning to knock it in the least but just noting some of the challenges it has presented me.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso

I find that it helps to sometimes use the expression control (which affects volume directly) in addition to the mod wheel (which has a smaller dynamic range and also affects which recordings are played), for more thorough control over dynamic movement.

I've now reached the point where I miss having that secondary control in non-Spitfire libraries


----------



## Parsifal666

jbuhler said:


> How are you getting around the troublesome calibration of the modwheel for the longs on the brass and the velocities (imho) set far too soft for the shorts? Have you altered the velocity curve for the shorts to something more like what Cory demonstrates for the woodwinds? In addition to making that change to the shorts, I find with the brass that I have to make an alternate version of the longs that restricts the patch to the lowest dynamic layer to give me enough range on the modwheel to do effective gentle swells. Cory hints at this in his comments about the bumpy dynamic layers—not always a bad thing because sometimes you want to swell into that edge. But I do find many of the patches in the brass library difficult to use in the state that Spitfire shipped them.
> 
> I should add that other than the calibration I’ve been generally pleased with the library, so I 'm not meaning to knock it in the least but just noting some of the challenges it has presented me.


 I must be more forgiving with libraries than some folks. Those peccadilloes to me were just things I either worked around or blended or replaced with another library. But I have had to do that with most of the libraries I've ever owned. When I get a library I'm so busy working how and with it that I just don't think about the annoying idiosyncrasies much... I just forge on. I play to the strengths and nip the weaknesses in the bud via substitution.


----------



## ism

Parsifal666 said:


> I must be more forgiving with libraries than some folks. Those peccadilloes to me were just things I either worked around or blended or replaced with another library. But I have had to do that with most of the libraries I've ever owned. When I get a library I'm so busy working how and with it that I just don't think about the annoying idiosyncrasies much... I just forge on. I play to the strengths and nip the weaknesses in the bud via substitution.



So what you’re saying ...is that you really can never have too many string libraries after all, no?


----------



## Parsifal666

ism said:


> So what you’re saying ...is that you really can never have too many string libraries after all, no?


HA yes! We should now make this national: You Can Never Have Enough String Libraries Day!


----------



## Parsifal666

Yay!


----------



## Denkii

That's the mantra I'm chanting while saving money for SCS....also if I won the lottery I'd get Afflatus but I don't consider saving for it (yet).


----------



## ism

Broader point of course is re: allegations of excessive focus on the positive. Which is a valid point, yet this is how everyone has always worked with sample libraries. Find out what it does well, work around what it doesn't. This plus the fact that for every line a given sample library can play, there's going to be uncountably infinities of lines that it can't. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Parsifal666

ism said:


> Broader point of course is re: allegations of excessive focus on the positive. Which is a valid point, yet this is how every has always worked with sample libraries. Find out what it does well, work around what it doesn't. This plus the fact that for every line a given sample library can play, there's going to be uncountably infinities of lines that it can't.
> 
> Just a thought.


There's no such thing as a perfect library, just as there's nothing as good as having actual performers play your composition...ideally performers who like your music. No library can or will capture that.


----------



## gussunkri

Hi Cory and thanks so much for both the review and the patches. I've only now gotten around to trying out the patches. I find that your corrected patches seem to be quite a bit louder than the default Spitfire patches. Is this done intentionally to balance this library properly with the rest of the studio range (I have had the hunch that the brass by default is slightly too quiet compared to WW and Strings), or is it simply a by effect of your calibration?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

gussunkri said:


> Hi Cory and thanks so much for both the review and the patches. I've only now gotten around to trying out the patches. I find that your corrected patches seem to be quite a bit louder than the default Spitfire patches. Is this done intentionally to balance this library properly with the rest of the studio range (I have had the hunch that the brass by default is slightly to quiet compared to WW and Strings), or is it simply a by effect of your calibration?


I made it slightly louder. Some of Spitfire's libraries load up with the loudest dynamics at -6dB. That makes sense from a mixing perspective, but when you want to load up and play around with something it's a bit too quiet.


----------

